
A SV software engineer says there’s an easy way to determine who’s rich or not - rohmanhakim
https://www.businessinsider.sg/who-is-rich-wealthy-silicon-valley-2019-4/
======
duxup
>Do they have to work to live?

That is very vague.

So the guy who makes 400k isn't rich by his standard, but I, making a lot
less, have some savings that would in theory last a while....so I'm rich?

If this is just about income in and spending out a very rich person who is a
big spender could in theory be "poor."

